# What age do testicles drop on bucks



## SharminsMagic8

I have a buck who will be 4 months old in a week. I want to have him neutered as soon as I can, but the vet said to wait until his testicles drop. To my knowledge, they have not. At all. Are they always hairless?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

It can depend on the rabbit. My 11 week old Rhinelander has already dropped. 

You might have to look carefully and feel around a bit. Some are smaller and can have some fur, so they can be harder to find. Bucks can also pull them inside if they are stressed, so it could make it harder to find them.


----------



## Watermelons

A lot of boy bunnies have a habbit of sucking them up when you want to look for them.
In some cases they can drop as early as 8 weeks, I think Loki was 9 or 10weeks when his there out there waving at me. Where as some bunnies can be a bit older before they make an appearance.


----------



## majorv

You'll start seeing the sacs before they actually drop. As someone said, it also depends on the breed, since larger breeds mature later than smaller breeds. Generally, it's around 3-4 months old.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hutch didn't show till 4 months, then, they were gone!


----------



## SharminsMagic8

A lionhead at 15 weeks with no sign of testicles, but I swear I do not see a slit, but a round hole. Can rabbits be both male/female? ha
How about behavior? This bunny is the sweetest things. I've never had spraying issues etc


----------



## ldoerr

Maybe the sex change fairy made a visit to you :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## SharminsMagic8

I think perhaps you are correct Lauren!


----------

